# Jersey Shore - New Jersey Jeep JK western ultra frame mount-new



## RUplow (Dec 9, 2010)

Western p/n 33220 for Wrangler JK 2007-2017
$350 local pick-up only. 
NEW & never used with mounting bolts, etc. NO recievers.
Had an accident and ordered a new frame but was never needed as the
frame on truck was fixed.
Its posted on Central NJ Craigslist for pictures, etc


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Is this your ad? https://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/d/jeep-snow-plow-mount-western/6731962025.html


----------



## RUplow (Dec 9, 2010)

yes that it is.


----------

